# OT: Malone Joining the lakers



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Reports say that things have gone so well that laker general Manager Mitch Kupchek , That he is confident that Malone will sign the MLE.


----------



## m_que01 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>cimalee</b>!
> Reports say that things have gone so well that laker general Manager Mitch Kupchek , That he is confident that Malone will sign the MLE.


If he does sign with the Lakers it looks as though they are gonna be an improved team with a strong pf holding it down inside.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

I would rather see Karl join the lakers , as long as my boy Gary does not go there.


----------



## Stojakovic16 (Jan 12, 2003)

What a little sell-out Malone is. He's signing for very little money, just so he can ride Kobe and Shaq's nuts to get a ring. 

Basically, he's buying an NBA Champion ring.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

To me, this gets filed under, "I'll believe it when I see it."

Malone has always been so consumed with getting the salary he "deserves" and he's also so consumed with the scoring record...neither is served by joining the Lakers.

He might get a championship, but it's not the type of championship people will remember, as he won't be a leading role in it. It'll be of the type:

"Ewing, Barkley, Stockton, Malone...a lot of great '90s players never won the title."

"No, Malone won one. Remember, with the Lakers?"

"Oh right..."


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Actually the story is that Malone is willing to play for the minimum so that the Lakers can sign Gary Payton with the MLE.

C-Shaq
PF-Malone
SF-George
SG-Kobe
PG-Payton

Have fun trying to beat us.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> Actually the story is that Malone is willing to play for the minimum


Yep. And the Blazers will sign five 30-foot space aliens and go 82-0. The only cost to the Blazers will be the dozen gerbils that the aliens consume daily. And supermodels will want to sleep with me!

barfo


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

The extra money dropped is needed by the Lakers for oxygen tanks and geritol next to the bench...


I will believe it when I see it too

Malone is probably just jerking Larry Miller around gain. He wants the record of scoring too. He will not get it at LA. Too many stars


----------



## blazerbraindamage (May 5, 2003)

Um yeah,and the Blazers are getting Yao,Duncan,KG and Kidd too.

:no: :yes: :laugh:


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Malone and Payton are good players... no question. But Shaq already has enough problems getting sufficient shots... 

Would Karl Malone settle for 6 or 7 shots a night? Payton with 8 or 10? I just don't see it.

It would be fascinating to see, though...

Ed O.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

There are links confirming this. (I was gonna post one, but you need to register :upset: ).

Apparently Malone said he's is willing to sign a cheap deal so that the Lakers can also sign GP to the MLE....

If this is true, he must really, really want a ring.....:no:


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

It does sound ridiculous without a link...but here is the link...

Plot thickens between Malone and Lakers

Remember, these guys are already loaded with $$$. Malone is coming off of a $60 million contract. Gary Payton has been making $12 million a year for several years. They may indeed want a title, something neither has, and believe that Los Angeles is the best place to obtain one.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> Malone and Payton are good players... no question. But Shaq already has enough problems getting sufficient shots...
> 
> Would Karl Malone settle for 6 or 7 shots a night? Payton with 8 or 10? I just don't see it.
> ...


Malone isn't effective with just 6-7 shots a night. How is his 10-12 points (at best) any good?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

I'm bookmarking this thread and some of the reactions above just in case this happens...because I would like to see some of your responses if it does.

Especially the guy above who talked about 30-foot space aliens.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> It does sound ridiculous without a link...but here is the link...
> 
> Plot thickens between Malone and Lakers
> ...


they could be next years Mitch Richmond and JR Rider.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> It does sound ridiculous without a link...but here is the link...


It sounds ridiculous even with the link. Sources say supermodels want to sleep with me. Here's the link:

Supermodels want to sleep with barfo

barfo


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>cimalee</b>!
> Reports say that things have gone so well that laker general Manager Mitch Kupchek , That he is confident that Malone will sign the MLE.


Actually, the reports are that if the Lakers sign Gary Payton or another star guard for the MLE, Malone is willing to sign for the veteran's minimum.

If they don't get a guard, Malone will sign for the MLE.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blazerbraindamage</b>!
> Um yeah,and the Blazers are getting Yao,Duncan,KG and Kidd too.
> 
> :no: :yes: :laugh:


No they aren't, no one wants to play in Portland!:laugh:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> Malone and Payton are good players... no question. But Shaq already has enough problems getting sufficient shots...
> 
> Would Karl Malone settle for 6 or 7 shots a night? Payton with 8 or 10? I just don't see it.
> ...


Yes, it would be difficult in that sense. But Kobe would most likely take less too.

Shaq: 15
Kobe: 20
Malone: 10
Payton: 12

That's 57 shots between them, and the rest of the team would only take around 20-30.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

barfo, you're too much. :laugh: 

I see the possibility of Payton as having a much better effect on the Lakers than Malone. 

Malone will *not* be happy playing third or fourth fiddle behind Shaq & Kobe, and possibly Payton if he comes along. Does Malone want to fill the role of an AC Green or Horace Grant? Basically, rebounding and getting outlet passes after Shaq gets double-teamed - then feeding Shaq in the post again? Malone has the ability to create offense with his ability to pass, get to the foul line, and run pick-and-rolls... I just don't see him used effectively in the triangle, and I bet it would frustrate him. Not to mention, he's not the defensive stopper he once was, and guys like Duncan, Webber, Nowitzki, and Wallace are still going to score a lot of points against the Lakers, so he won't even necessarily help that much. 

Payton, OTOH, would supply the perimeter defensive presence the Lakers sorely lacked last year, and he can do a lot more than score. Payton can hit three-pointers (Malone can't), he can disrupt the defense (Malone won't have the opportunity without the ball in his hands), and Payton makes good entry passes. 

If I were the Blazers, I'd make a serious play for Payton, in large part to keep him away from the Lakers (much like what happened with Pippen). I wouldn't worry about Malone - he's bound to be unhappy with his role and inability to approach the all-time scoring title... and may ultimately sabotage LA's chances for another trophy.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> Shaq: 15


Fifteen shots for Shaq? Excellent! As a Blazer fan I'm a big fan of fewer shots for Shaq (who leads the league in FG% whenever he's healthy), and instead more shots for Malone and Payton. On 15 shots, Shaq's only going to get around 22 points - that's no chance for dominance.

Where do I vote for this shot distribution?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Public Defender</b>!
> 
> 
> Fifteen shots for Shaq? Excellent! As a Blazer fan I'm a big fan of fewer shots for Shaq (who leads the league in FG% whenever he's healthy), and instead more shots for Malone and Payton. On 15 shots, Shaq's only going to get around 22 points - that's no chance for dominance.
> ...


I'm just saying on average...and when I think about it, he'll actually get around 18. Remember, he has been getting the ball less lately. 15-18 on average basically. Don't party yet...he'll still be getting around 27ppg and 11rpg.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Public Defender</b>!
> Malone will *not* be happy playing third or fourth fiddle behind Shaq & Kobe, and possibly Payton if he comes along.


Then why would he offer to take the minimum?


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Then why would he offer to take the minimum?


Very wise question, Grasshopper. Enlightenment is within your grasp.

barfo


----------



## FB (Dec 31, 2002)

IF that were to happen I wouldn't count on an automatic ring. Too many HUGE egos to be effective on the court together. Talk about a chemistry problem waiting to happen. 

Sound familiar?

PS... If that happened, and presumably Kobe gets fewer shots, you can count on him saying bye-bye after his contract is up.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>barfo</b>!
> 
> Very wise question, Grasshopper. Enlightenment is within your grasp.
> 
> barfo


Why are you beating on Damian ??

He's not the one who suggested it, go hate on the LA times and Sportscenter, they are the ones reporting it.

I've read the reports and seen it on sportscenter too, Malone is obviously considering it or these reports wouldn't have been spread so widely...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> 
> 
> Why are you beating on Damian ??


Thank you.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> 
> 
> Why are you beating on Damian ??


Am I beating on him? I'm sure a guy who says "No one wants to play in Portland" can take it.



> He's not the one who suggested it, go hate on the LA times and Sportscenter, they are the ones reporting it.


(Cue Tina Turner) What's hate got to do with it?



> I've read the reports and seen it on sportscenter too, Malone is obviously considering it or these reports wouldn't have been spread so widely...


Oh, yes, any widespread rumor must be true. Uh huh. Yep. Sure.

barfo


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>barfo</b>!
> Am I beating on him? I'm sure a guy who says "No one wants to play in Portland" can take it.


Well, hey he's got a point there...Who does want to play in Portland ? Maybe Malone should sign with the Blazers for the minimum. I mean, they are going to win a championship next season and the roster is full of great characters :laugh:




> Oh, yes, any widespread rumor must be true. Uh huh. Yep. Sure.
> 
> barfo


Well, you might want to wait before completely disregarding the idea...otherwise you'll be eating some crow...


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

SportsCenter just reported that supermodels want to sleep with Barfo.

It seems a little unlikely...so I'm waiting for corroboration from the LA Times.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> 
> Well, hey he's got a point there...Who does want to play in Portland ?


Good question. I guess the only answer to that is: More than want to play in Seattle. There's a reason Seattle has been more akin to the Warriors than the Blazers, and it has a lot to do with the talent level.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> SportsCenter just reported that supermodels want to sleep with Barfo.


It looks like all of you guys are jealous and you're just trying to make yourselves believe that this isn't true, so you'll feel better.

Don't cry because neither Payton or Malone want to come to Portland.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> Well, you might want to wait before completely disregarding the idea...otherwise you'll be eating some crow...


Oh, that would be horrible. I tremble in fear of being wrong about this. Why, I'll bet the supermodels would no longer want to sleep with me if I made an inaccurate prediction on this board.

barfo


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>barfo</b>!
> 
> Oh, that would be horrible. I tremble in fear of being wrong about this. Why, I'll bet the supermodels would no longer want to sleep with me if I made an inaccurate prediction on this board.
> 
> barfo


lol, they probably wouldn't want to sleep with you no matter what you say on this board.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> SportsCenter just reported that supermodels want to sleep with Barfo.
> 
> It seems a little unlikely...so I'm waiting for corroboration from the LA Times.


hah...that was almost as funny as Q. Woods showing a police officer his trading card as ID. :laugh:


I can't believe you guys are so quick to laugh off the idea...Is it that improbable that the Lakers will sign Malone and GP ? Or are you just jealous 'cos you want them in Portland ?


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> lol, they probably wouldn't want to sleep with you no matter what you say on this board.


but... but... I provided a LINK! 

barfo


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> It looks like all of you guys are jealous


Yes, I know *I'm* jealous. You see, I wrap all my self-esteem and sense of accomplishment in what a bunch of strangers who couldn't care less about me do, just like you. 

In related news, Paul Allen is worth way more than Jerry Buss, so that proves that I'm a better person than you, because I'm choosing to associate myself with a local billionaire. Jealous of me, yet?



> and you're just trying to make yourselves believe that this isn't true, so you'll feel better.


Guy, if this supermodels sleeping with barfo thing pans out, I think you're gonna be awfully jealous of us Portland fans.



> Don't cry because neither Payton or Malone want to come to Portland.


Thanks for the advice, chief. I'll let you know when sports comes to rule my emotions as it does yours. You should look into getting a few accomplishments of your own, rather than boasting about how what some bunch of millionaires might do makes you a better person. 

I'm glad we could clear all that up. Hope you're enjoying your Fourth of July.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> 
> Or are you just jealous 'cos you want them in Portland ?


We're just jealous that David Aldridge isn't making up pretty fantasies for our team, too.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>barfo</b>!
> but... but... I provided a LINK!
> 
> barfo


lol, at least there is a possibility of Malone and GP to the Lakers...


I think there is a greater chance of the 30ft aliens playing for PDX than you getting with a supermodel :laugh:.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I don't think Malone adds anything significant to the lakers. PJ Brown would be so much better for them. I don't understand why they didn't try and get him. Malone is a scorer. But I question whether he will provide much more defense than an out of position Robert Horry?

Adding Payton would be scary. But that's probably far from a done deal. He and Kobe would give Parker and Kidd some problems.

I think Malone leaving Utah is akin to Ewing leaving New York and I expect the same results.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> You should look into getting a few accomplishments of your own, rather than boasting about how what some bunch of millionaires might do makes you a better person.



LMFAO! You baffoon...I haved quite a lot of accomplishments academically and athletically thank you very much. I could say the same thing to you, you didn't think about that did you?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> Guy, if this supermodels sleeping with barfo thing pans out, I think you're gonna be awfully jealous of us Portland fans.


Not if the supermodel's name is Fabio...:laugh:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> In related news, Paul Allen is worth way more than Jerry Buss, so that proves that I'm a better person than you, because I'm choosing to associate myself with a local billionaire. Jealous of me, yet?


I seriously don't think you understood what I was talking about, buddy...


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Not if the supermodel's name is Fabio...:laugh:


lmao :laugh: :rofl:


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> LMFAO! You baffoon...I haved quite a lot of accomplishments academically


Save me, Hep, for I am sorely tempted...

barfo


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

start being nicer to each other.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> LMFAO! You baffoon...I haved quite a lot of accomplishments academically and athletically thank you very much. I could say the same thing to you, you didn't think about that did you?


No, you really couldn't...you're the one acting like a troll on this board as if what the Lakers do should make *us* jealous. If I ever go to the Lakers board and carry on, then you could say the same to me.

As I said...get some real accomplishments to be proud of, don't carry on like what the Lakers do makes you impressive and someone able to bash other teams (which are also made up of more individuals more successful than you).


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> As I said...get some real accomplishments to be proud of, don't carry on like what the Lakers do makes you impressive and someone able to bash other teams (which are also made up of more individuals more successful than you).


Like I said earlier, I have many accomplishments which I am very proud of. You still haven't said that you have any, btw...

Also, that has no relevance to what I was talking about whatsoever, you just brough it up to insult me. Which was uncalled for at the time. And now look where it has gotten us.

I was talking about how the rumors are pretty reliable and they are coming from many different sources, and everyone else was saying that it wasn't going to happen and that is was a load of BS. So, I said that some of you are probably a little upset (or "jealous") that you're favorite teams aren't having as much success in negotiating with FAs as the Lakers are.

If being a fan of the Lakers means that I think that "whatever they do makes me more impressive"...I guess I'm guilty as charged. 

See...what you said was pretty irrelevant.

(Also, just to let you know.....I was joking when I said "Who would want to play for Portland?" I wasn't "bashing" your team.)


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> Like I said earlier, I have many accomplishments which I am very proud of.


Hard to reconcile that, if true, with this statement from you:



> If being a fan of the Lakers means that I think that "whatever they do makes me more impressive"...I guess I'm guilty as charged.


If you *really* think what a bunch of athletic strangers, who don't know you or care about you, accomplish makes *you* more impressive, then everything I said is completely accurate.



> Also, that has no relevance to what I was talking about whatsoever, you just brough it up to insult me.


It had as much relevance as claiming we were "jealous" just because we think some random thing David Aldridge made up (want to point out a quote from *Malone* in that article?) is unlikely to happen.

I didn't say it to insult you. I said it because maybe, if you start working on accomplishments of your own rather than pretending Lakers accomplishments show anything about you, you'd spend less time "trying" to antagonize Blazers fan on the Blazers' board.



> (Also, just to let you know.....I was joking when I said "Who would want to play for Portland?" I wasn't "bashing" your team.)


Oh, okay. I guess someone could call another person an idiot, then say they were joking and wonder what all the fuss was about.  In any case, I haven't insulted you yet and don't plan to. That's not my focus on a discussion board. I'd just prefer if you keep your "joking" Portland-bashing and your "jealousy" comments to yourself.

Otherwise, don't get so ruffled when people point out that substituting Laker accomplishments for lack of your own personal accomplishments is not a good idea.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>barfo</b>!
> Supermodels want to sleep with barfo
> 
> barfo


HHAAHAHAHHAHAHA

You're money Barfo.

Stuart


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> LMFAO! You baffoon...I haved quite a lot of accomplishments academically and athletically thank you very much.


Wow really? Isn't it ironic that you spelled "baffoon" incorrectly when praising your own academic accomplishments?

Its a rhetorical question, don't bother answering.

Ooooh, i'm smart, I said "rhetorical"

Stuart


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Everyone has to make it personal.

Amazing, just freakin' amazing. 

Thread closed.


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

Stojakovic16 said:


> W
> 
> Basically, he's buying an NBA Champion ring.


certainly not this year...you serious? with the lakers?

i dont understand this move, even though i dont see it happening.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

hm..why is this open?


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Hap said:


> hm..why is this open?


Well, whatever the reason, I've reclosed it.

It was a good read though.


----------

